# Website for parents of children with diabetes



## Adrienne (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi all

I keep posting this link so thought I would start a new thread on it so people can find this link.    

I am one of the original members of the UK Children with Diabetes Advocacy Group.   We all have children with type 1.   There is an email support group which is phenominal.  It is certainly my lifeline. 

We have a website which has been written by parents for parents.  It tells you the things that the medical experts don't tell you ie DLA, cinema card passes, the NICE guidelines, glucagon in schools, pumps etc etc.    It also has lots of care plans which can be used for schools etc.  All schools should have a details care plan for your child.

The website is www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org 

Take a look and if you want to ask me any questions whatsoever feel free.

If you want to know a bit more about me then my daughter's story is on another website www.hi-fund.org under Children's Stories under Jessica.  She is nearly 9 so the story needs a bit of an update.


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Adrienne,

I am 14 with type 1 diabetes, I read your daughter Jessica's story and omg, it is amazing and you are a such a dedicated mum and you did an amazing job in raising Jessica through those years. It must have been so hard especially as you were on your own but i was so glad to hear that you had won your case to get an insulin pump off the NHS. I hope everything is ok for both you and Jessica. 

Tasha.x


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Tasha

Thank you so much for your kind words.  To be honest neither myself nor my daughter know any different.  I only have her and she has always been this way.    

Do you know other girls your age with type 1?   Have you looked at the website, I know it is for parents but lots of the parents who have helped to write the website have children your age with type 1.


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Adrienne, 

I haven't actually looked at the website as i only clicked on the link for Jessica's story but i will because i only know two other people (a girl and a boy) through this support group and would be interested in meeting other teenage diabetics. Thanks. x


----------

